# Anchor Bottling Works H&S Pittsburg Pa



## Ohio Rob (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's one of the Pittsburg(h) bottles I picked up.  I can't find anything on the web.  Common / rare? Any info on who the H&S stands for.  I like the anchor on the base. Pittsburg or Pittsburgh ... any ideas on the spelling.


----------



## Ohio Rob (Aug 14, 2011)

Bottom of mug base.


----------



## jammur9 (Aug 14, 2011)

i have one but my bottle says registered


----------



## Ohio Rob (Aug 14, 2011)

Does it have the same anchor on the base?  Did you get yours from the Pittsburgh area?


----------



## jammur9 (Aug 15, 2011)

same anchor on the base and it has D.O.C.1006 ON THE BACK NEAR THE BASE


----------



## jammur9 (Aug 15, 2011)

THE GUY I GOT IT FROM WAS NEAR PITTSBURG AREA


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Rob & jammur,

 I wasn't able to find any history on the Anchor Bottling Works, but from the pictures I found, it looks like they had a long run.




From. (note the M&S)




From.

 Jerry/wonkapete has/had several:




From.

 There's a twentyish model 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


@ electronic auction now.


----------

